# SE Racing P.k. Ripper for sale...$499



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 13, 2011)

_*Here is a 1994 P.K. Ripper for sale. The bike is in great condition. Please PM or email me any questions you may have. ( Tylernewsome09@yahoo.com )

I ship to the lower 48 only.

I exept paypal only!

Thanks,
Tyler 

1994 P.k. Ripper frame
Landing gear fork
D.k. Stem
Kovachi wheels
Tektro brakes
Viscound dominator seat
Sugino Chromoly CT 175 cranks
New VP pedals
AME Grips ( not pepros )
Mid school bars
Flight pad set.

Asking $499 + Shipping *_


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

This bike looks good, I see you got the DK XL stem on there,thats very nice


----------

